# Dual Affiliated Resorts Question



## jancpa (Dec 16, 2007)

My RCI resort recently became dual affiliated with Interval International.
How would an off season RCi week trade within the II system.  Is II as restrictive as RCI with "red" versus "low season" trades?

Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 16, 2007)

jancpa said:


> My RCI resort recently became dual affiliated with Interval International.
> How would an off season RCi week trade within the II system.  Is II as restrictive as RCI with "red" versus "low season" trades?
> Thanks for any opinions.


An RCI week won't trade in II.  Your resort is your resort.  Your week can now trade in either of the majors if it is now dual affiliated (or in any independent that you'd like).  II is more restrictive in like for like trades than RCI; much more restrictive.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 16, 2007)

We would need much more information to give an intelligent opinion. RCI and II value units very differently. Tell us what you own and perhaps an owner of a similar week can tell you how it has done for them.

With RCI it seems to be more about location. With II, it seems to be more about the quality of the resort. Both factor in demand for the area, for the specific resort, and for the specific week.

Sheila


----------



## brucecz (Dec 17, 2007)

jancpa said:


> My RCI resort recently became dual affiliated with Interval International.
> How would an off season RCi week trade within the II system.  Is II as restrictive as RCI with "red" versus "low season" trades?
> 
> Thanks for any opinions.



In regards to Dually afillated II and RCI resorts.

We will be staying in a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom unit at the Reef in Marathon in the Florida Keys for this  New Years of Dec 29 to Jan 5, 2007. We used a so called RCI white week.

Our Chirstmas Mountain is dually afillated with RCI and II.

We had also traded into the Reef resort for this week of Dec 15 to Dec 22, 2007 and at the(RCI) Driftwood in Vero Beach for Dec 14-21 and Dec 21-28 into 2 differant Ocean Front units.

We will then head down to Key Lago either on Dec 27, 27 or 28 to stay at our Florida Bay Resort to fill in that one days gap. 

Bruce 

Please Note all of the exchanges listed below were made into  some II high Red weeks using only what would be considered Silver Crown white weeks in the RCI weeks system into some 5 Star II resorts. None of these II exchanges were made in the II 90 day window. One exchange made into II  below is into a 3 bedroom.



Site Index
Getaways Exchange Travel Offers & Extras Planning Resort Directory 
My Exchange History 
Home Resort Check In/Out Exchange No. Status Submit Evaluation 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Christmas Mountain Village • XMA
Unit: 68 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 41  
Sat, October 13, 2007
Sat, October 20, 2007 
 01
 Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  Stormy Point Village Resort • SMY
Unit: 16 (3 bedrooms)
Week: 46 Sun, November 16, 2008
Sun, November 23, 2008       
  Add Guest Certificate  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Christmas Mountain Village • XMA
Unit: 61 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 18  
Sat, May 03, 2008
Sat, May 10, 2008 
 01
 Unredeemed Deposit 
Expires: Mon, May 10, 2010   



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Christmas Mountain Village • XMA
Unit: 61 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 18  
Sat, May 03, 2008
Sat, May 10, 2008 
 01
 Cancelled   



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Christmas Mountain Village • XMA
Unit: C201 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 41  
Fri, October 12, 2007
Fri, October 19, 2007 
 01
 Cancelled   



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Christmas Mountain Village • XMA
Unit: 72 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 39  
Sat, September 29, 2007
Sat, October 06, 2007 
 01
 Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  The Reef At Marathon • RAM
Unit: 12 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 50 Sat, December 15, 2007
Sat, December 22, 2007       Evaluation Pending  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Christmas Mountain Village • XMA
Unit: 528 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 42  
Sat, October 20, 2007
Sat, October 27, 2007 
 01
 Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  The Villas at Polo Towers • VPT
Unit: 2BED (2 bedrooms)
Week: 43 Fri, October 26, 2007
Fri, November 02, 2007       Evaluation Pending  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Christmas Mountain Village • XMA
Unit: 72 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 18  
Sat, May 05, 2007
Sat, May 12, 2007 
 01
 Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  Lindo Mar Adventure Club • LMA
Unit: 102 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 36 Sat, September 08, 2007
Sat, September 15, 2007       Evaluation Pending  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Christmas Mountain Village • XMA
Unit: 65 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 18  
Sat, May 05, 2007
Sat, May 12, 2007 
 01
 Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  The Reef At Marathon • RAM
Unit: 7 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 52 Sat, December 29, 2007
Sat, January 05, 2008       
  Add Guest Certificate


----------



## jancpa (Dec 17, 2007)

I own a two bedroom swing season week (week 21) at Lake Arrowhead Chalets at Lake Arrowhead, CA in the San Bernandino mountains.  It has been a weak trader in the RCI system.

Before taking the time and expense of joining Interval International, I wanted to find out if my "trading power" would be better depositing this week with II.


----------



## theo (Dec 17, 2007)

*FWIW....*



jancpa said:


> I own a two bedroom swing season week (week 21) at Lake Arrowhead Chalets at Lake Arrowhead, CA in the San Bernandino mountains.  It has been a weak trader in the RCI system.
> 
> Before taking the time and expense of joining Interval International, I wanted to find out if my "trading power" would be better depositing this week with II.



You may know this already, but I'll toss it out anyhow in case you don't....
With RCI, you must deposit your week before you can even begin to "see" (or search for) whatever might be available in exchange. With II, on the other hand, you can "search first" (i.e., *before* having to actually relinquish your week). 

I'm not touting II over RCI, just pointing out one noteworthy procedural difference between the two. It might be worth the cost of a one year membership to you to see for yourself if/whether/how your trading power is any different or any more satisfactory with II vs. your RCI experiences.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Find someone that can check*

It is not worth joining II just to find out what your week may get. They have a fee to join in addition to the annual fee so the amount isn't trivial.  

If someone is already in II with your resort they should be able to run a test for you.  In our experience II never seems to deliver the quality and inventory promised by their slick brochures and motto.  I felt we wasted the money to join for the services we ended up getting.  YMMV.


----------



## brucecz (Dec 17, 2007)

We been pretty happy with II consiering the weeks that we give then are mostly white weeks mostly banked between 3 to 6 moths before their check in dates. They also give us acommdation certificates for a lot of our deposits.

Maybe the OP might want to study and learn more about the indepent exchange companies.  I use RCI weeks, RCI Points, II and some independants.

We had more II exchanges than I showed in my first post that did not really pertain to the OP's question in  the OP's first post.

Bruce


----------



## tashamen (Dec 17, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> It is not worth joining II just to find out what your week may get. They have a fee to join in addition to the annual fee so the amount isn't trivial.
> 
> If someone is already in II with your resort they should be able to run a test for you.



Unfortunately this resort has only recently affiliated with II, so it's unlikely that there will be many, if any, TUG owners there who have made the switch from RCI to II.

Personally IMHO this location and week 21 are not going to be great traders in II.  But it all depends on when and where you want to exchange, of course.


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't realize that II had an additional fee to join in addition to the yearly fee.  Does anyone know how much this is.  I own several dual-affiliated resorts and was thinking of giving II a try.  Thanks, Dawn


----------



## Dave*H (Dec 17, 2007)

bccash63 said:


> I didn't realize that II had an additional fee to join in addition to the yearly fee.  Does anyone know how much this is.  I own several dual-affiliated resorts and was thinking of giving II a try.  Thanks, Dawn


There is no initiation fee, just an annual membership fee.  Here is the form: http://www.intervalworld.com/pdf/iw/mem_enrollment.pdf.  However, you do have to be a continuous member from the day you initiate a search or make a deposit until the use time of your exchange.  Thus, if you deposit and redeem for a use that is more than 12 months later, you will have to pay at least two years in membership fees.


----------



## Dean (Dec 19, 2007)

My experience so far is that II is more restrictive than RCI in terms of uptrading in general whether it's trading up in unit size or in season.  But if one is realistic it can be done in many situations.  I agree with the above that it's not worth paying a yearly fee just to find out for a single low demand week.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 20, 2007)

In my experience with dual exchange companies RCI always gave the best trade.  Unless the new rating system helps my II resorts I will not be renewing.

Anne


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 20, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> In my experience with dual exchange companies RCI always gave the best trade.  Unless the new rating system helps my II resorts I will not be renewing.
> 
> Anne



I'll echo that.  II has too many special deals cooked up and too little inventory to offer reliable, desirable trades.  II does seem to be OK if you are part of one of the groups that get the priority. Individual paying members are not part of those groups.


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a dual affiliated resort (Spicebush/HH) and trade through II when I do trade it.  I prefer II because I can (1) search first and (2) I always get an AC for my week.  I've been very happy with my trades, but I often go to areas where there's a lot of supply (Hilton Head, Orlando, Williamsburg).  I don't have any trouble trading into Marriotts in those areas.  I've also traded into Harbor Ridge in Maine and Crag's Lodge in Estes Park.  So far I've gotten every trade I wanted, but then again, it all depends on where you want to go and how realistic you are about what your week will pull!
Deb


----------



## Dean (Dec 20, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> In my experience with dual exchange companies RCI always gave the best trade.  Unless the new rating system helps my II resorts I will not be renewing.
> 
> Anne


I think it depends on the situation.  Overall I prefer II but if one is trying to do serious upgrading (either unit size, season or resort quality), RCI is likely a better choice and thus the basis for my answer.  Certainly no way I'd pay for both with a single unit to exchange.


----------

